# transfer ram from other computers?



## isaacb (Feb 5, 2007)

is it possible to use the ram from different computers and put it into other computers without it screwing up or not? new to this type of thing.


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi isaacb

If you can find a motherboard manual for your system, it will have information on what memory modules are compatible with your system. If you have a name-brand computer & know your model number, you can also just visit crucial.com and use the Memory tool to see what memory types you computer can use, how big the modules can be, and if they need special installation (such as installing in pairs = for example with older "Rambus" modules, or for "Dual-Channel" operation).

Static precautions have to be taken while adding memory also: the PC must be shutdown, powered off, and the power cord removed [if a laptop, the battery must also be removed]. You must ground yourself by touching grounded metal or wearing a grounded wrist-strap before opening the case. If a strong static discharge shocks a sensitive chip on the motherboard, the whole motherboard can be made quite useless. Take care not to scratch the motherboards surface - for along with the danger of shock (to the motherboard, not to you) a scratch can break a "trace" (like a tiny wire) -- and, once again, make the motherboard useless.

In other words, you need to know what you're doing. It's actually a very easy task, if you have the right parts - you just have to know how to proceed and to be very careful.

If the memory in another PC of yours happens to be the right type, the right size, and the Bios of your PC is configured correctly to accept it (overclocking would complicate this part), and you either aren't using a Dual-Channel configuration or (by a magic stroke of luck) your module exactly matches the other -- then you can use it.
_____________

I noticed you have a thread started in the Security forums. I imagine that will be your top priority for a while. Then, after things are cleaned up, you can work on optimizing for performance.

Best of luck
. . . Gary


----------

